# Internet or All Access Plan



## cancun64 (Dec 2, 2007)

I called to upgrade to the All Access plan because I wanted to listen to the programming on the App and wanted the PGA channel which I do not currently have. They offered me the package for 49.95 for six months which I thought was great and I would be adding the PGA Channel MLB NHL NBA channels then they told me that I would not be getting any of those additional channels on my car radio because my car radio Is too old so I asked for some sort of discount since I would only be able to get the new channels on the Internet app and not in my car and they refused. does anyone have any suggestions ??


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Threaten to cancel and they most likely will offer you a promotional rate.


----------

